# Uber Jersey City to Laguardia Airport at 5:30pm=52.00 BEFORE tolls and fees



## p'doff (Jan 17, 2015)

I felt like i was punked! my longest ride since i've been with Uber and i was happy to get this fare thinking that this would pay really well. Boy was I wrong! this trip took 1hr and 5 min through heavy manhattan and brooklyn traffic and all i got was a measly 52.00(28.00 after 14.00 toll and 20% for Uber taken out) I will NEVER do a run like this again. If you have any dignity, you would also never take a ride like this(NJ to any NY airport ESPECIALLY at RUSH HOUR!). I can't believe Uber thinks this is right.


----------



## jaymaxx44 (Sep 19, 2014)

That's why I stay away from JC area at that time. You will learn fast my friend.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

p'doff said:


> I felt like i was punked! my longest ride since i've been with Uber and i was happy to get this fare thinking that this would pay really well. Boy was I wrong! this trip took 1hr and 5 min through heavy manhattan and brooklyn traffic and all i got was a measly 52.00(28.00 after 14.00 toll and 20% for Uber taken out) I will NEVER do a run like this again. If you have any dignity, you would also never take a ride like this(NJ to any NY airport ESPECIALLY at RUSH HOUR!). I can't believe Uber thinks this is right.


What did you think you was going to be paid, all airport trips have set rates, regardless of time, that's why I like to do airport trips real early in the morning.


----------



## SuperDuperUber (Sep 25, 2014)

p'doff said:


> I felt like i was punked! my longest ride since i've been with Uber and i was happy to get this fare thinking that this would pay really well. Boy was I wrong! this trip took 1hr and 5 min through heavy manhattan and brooklyn traffic and all i got was a measly 52.00(28.00 after 14.00 toll and 20% for Uber taken out) I will NEVER do a run like this again. If you have any dignity, you would also never take a ride like this(NJ to any NY airport ESPECIALLY at RUSH HOUR!). I can't believe Uber thinks this is right.


It only makes sense if you do that trip on a 2x surge. "Fool me once shame on you, fool me twice shame on me."


----------



## blueber (Oct 26, 2014)

cybertec69 said:


> What did you think you was going to be paid, all airport trips have set rates, regardless of time, that's why I like to do airport trips real early in the morning.


Last I checked airport rides do not have set rates, at least in NJ. They use their regular /mile rates.

I once did a Hoboken to JFK airport ride and it was 90 dollars including tolls.


----------



## Ubererx (Oct 14, 2014)

p'doff said:


> I felt like i was punked! my longest ride since i've been with Uber and i was happy to get this fare thinking that this would pay really well. Boy was I wrong! this trip took 1hr and 5 min through heavy manhattan and brooklyn traffic and all i got was a measly 52.00(28.00 after 14.00 toll and 20% for Uber taken out) I will NEVER do a run like this again. If you have any dignity, you would also never take a ride like this(NJ to any NY airport ESPECIALLY at RUSH HOUR!). I can't believe Uber thinks this is right.


You still drive for uber, then you deserve whats happening to you..

Shit deliver pizza you Will make more than uber..


----------



## DAmadNYsportsFan (Jan 5, 2015)

cybertec69 said:


> What did you think you was going to be paid, all airport trips have set rates, regardless of time, that's why I like to do airport trips real early in the morning.


airports have flats rates getting picked up at EWR not dropping off.. there are no flats rates from new jersey to JFK either..


----------



## XUBERX (May 26, 2015)

blueber said:


> Last I checked airport rides do not have set rates, at least in NJ. They use their regular /mile rates.
> 
> I once did a Hoboken to JFK airport ride and it was 90 dollars including tolls.


I'm pretty sure that was on a surge 2X, 2 days ago I did a run to JFK at 5:45am and I got back to jersey almost at 9am on regular fare, I told the pax that I don't like doing this run but because I like him I would do it for him, (setting it up for a tip), but at the end there was no tip, now this just settled it for me not to go to NY airports at regular rates unless is really early or the surge is 2X.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

XUBERX said:


> I'm pretty sure that was on a surge 2X, 2 days ago I did a run to JFK at 5:45am and I got back to jersey almost at 9am on regular fare, I told the pax that I don't like doing this run but because I like him I would do it for him, (setting it up for a tip), but at the end there was no tip, now this just settled it for me not to go to NY airports at regular rates unless is really early or the surge is 2X.


Uberx pax are cheap, they don't tip.


----------



## XUBERX (May 26, 2015)

cybertec69 said:


> Uberx pax are cheap, they don't tip.


You are definitely right, the tips in uberx are rare.


----------

